# BFME2 LAN problem



## Goldenhelmet (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all 
I am writing concerning a problem with BFME2 (battle for middle earth 2) I have 2 computers at home and have been playing this game over the LAN recently, though I have encountered some problems with LAN play lately for some reason every time we start a game it says "hero data cannot be transfered" and after restarting the server the game crashes if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. :grin:


----------



## Goldenhelmet (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh btw hes the specs for both my computers: 1: Vista Home premium, Intel Core 2 duo 2.20ghz, 2Gb DDR2 RAM, ATI Radeon 2400 HD pro, 2: XP 
home edition service pack 2, Intel Pentium 4 2.93ghz, 1.5Gb DDR RAM, ATI Radeon x300. 

Recently I have tried re-installing the game on both computers and even 
"down-grading" both graphics cards to a version the game previously worked on but to no avail. I contacted EA but they gave me advice such as cleaning the temporary file folders and stopping all unnecessary processes but that was no help. it still comes up with same error message 
(Unable to transfer hero data) on the Vista computer and on the Xp computer it loads, locks up and says the other person has left the game. IF ANYONE has any help i would really appreciate itray:.


----------



## MXan (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have the "unable to transfer hero data" error, make sure all computers in the LAN have their Windows Firewalls disabled. I had this problem, and realized one computer still had the firewall up- disabling the firewall fixed the issue.

Obviously, don't bring down firewalls unless you feel safe with the others in your LAN group. Merely allowing the game through the firewall with an exception seems to work sometimes, but not always- firewalls block other things the game requires, such as ICMP (ping) traffic. So exceptions might let players join games, but the games may not function properly.

When in doubt, double check your firewall exception list- if BfME2 is not allowed, allow it and try again. If it still doesn't work, THEN disable the firewall. Make sure the other players have their firewalls off too!

Yes, I know this post is old. But the question is posted in a dozen places online, and no one ever answered it. This way, when other people go looking for an answer, they will actually find one.


----------

